# Ended: Your favourite new third party lens of 2018



## Canon Rumors Guy (Dec 27, 2018)

> Yesterday’s poll (you can still vote in that one) covered Canon’s 2018 lens offerings, today we’re asking what your favourite third-party lens of 2018 is. We have limited the selection of the contenders to autofocus lenses for the Canon EF mount from Sigma, Tamron and Rokinon (Samyang).
> 
> Even if none of these lenses suits your personal shooting needs, you can still vote for the lens you think is the best designed, hits a need in the market or just seems the coolest.
> We will announce the results on Monday, December 31, 2018.
> ...



Continue reading...


----------



## Chaitanya (Dec 27, 2018)

A lot of good lens releases this year from all manufacturers.


----------



## Canon Rumors Guy (Dec 27, 2018)

That Sigma 105mm f/1.4 Art has done it for me, though the Sigma 28mm f/1.4 Art is definitely on my "to try" list as it's my favourite walkaround focal length.


----------



## beforeEos Camaras (Dec 27, 2018)

I don't use 3ed party lens anymore after getting a bad choice from Ritz camera. when I bought my ti1 canon the 75-300 mk3 was sharper.

but the new lens much better I have tried them at my camera store now its will it be combatable with my next body I buy?


----------



## Del Paso (Dec 27, 2018)

Where are the Zeiss lenses????


----------



## Canon Rumors Guy (Dec 27, 2018)

Del Paso said:


> Where are the Zeiss lenses????



I limited this poll to autofocus lenses or there would have been 20+ options.


----------



## Chaitanya (Dec 27, 2018)

Canon Rumors Guy said:


> I limited this poll to autofocus lenses or there would have been 20+ options.


Considering there have a lot of good MF glass that was released this year, you should do a poll for manual focus lenses as well. There were quite a few good releases from Venus-Laowa , Irix and others.


----------



## Berowne (Dec 27, 2018)

Canon Rumors Guy said:


> That Sigma 105mm f/1.4 Art has done it for me, though the Sigma 28mm f/1.4 Art is definitely on my "to try" list as it's my favourite walkaround focal length.


The 105/1.4 is indeed an awesome lens (from those listed the only one which i would eventually purchase, therefor my "favourite"), but perhaps too heavy to drag around and shoot freehand? 

Anyway, my "favourite" Canon-lens from the first list (the 70-200/4 II) is in the same price range definitley the preferred one.


----------



## slclick (Dec 27, 2018)

beforeEos Camaras said:


> I don't use 3ed party lens anymore after getting a bad choice from Ritz camera. when I bought my ti1 canon the 75-300 mk3 was sharper.
> 
> but the new lens much better I have tried them at my camera store now its will it be combatable with my next body I buy?


I guess you could just ignore this poll?


----------



## beforeEos Camaras (Dec 27, 2018)

slclick said:


> I guess you could just ignore this poll?


to ignore what might be useful even in a 3ed party lens is to turn a blind eye of resources at your disposal.

its like my fd lens collection with adapters I could put them in use someday with the new cameras that canon now introducing.

Joe


----------



## TommyLee (Dec 27, 2018)

Well I ordered the Sig 105 f1.4.. tried it carefully along with sig 135 f1.8.
and I believe the 105 bokeh quality was slightly better than my 85L mk ii ..that I sold...
but I returned to the sig 135 f.8 because it fit in the bag better
and was very close to as-good bokeh but sharper..
105 was accurate also... a smashing wedding lens..maybe

I LOVE the 135 f1.8.... it is dead-on accurate on my 1dx2... and the nice telephoto range I like.
I am still tempted to get the 105 1.4..but why ?... because I liked it I just dont shoot enough to 'collect' this tech-art
and also the sig 60-600 ..
wow! these are well built lenses..

so I say the 135 f1.8 which was not offered.. so I guess I go with the 105 f1.4...
a runner-up is my 15 30 tamron... so useful

amazing stuff we have to choose from
these are the 105 sigma ...to show bokeh
I may try it again..


----------



## degos (Dec 27, 2018)

I am extremely unlikely to buy the 105mm f/1.4 but I vote for it on sheer technical merit. Sigma had the balls to do it and they did it well.

Personally I hope that the 60-600mm will be in my future as a successor to the Canon 100-400 II, which is often just a bit long or just a bit short at each end.


----------



## Canon Rumors Guy (Dec 27, 2018)

Chaitanya said:


> Considering there have a lot of good MF glass that was released this year, you should do a poll for manual focus lenses as well. There were quite a few good releases from Venus-Laowa , Irix and others.



I'll research everything that was announced and see if it makes sense. The best Canon camera of 2018 poll is going to be a short list.


----------



## drnedel (Dec 28, 2018)

Tokina 50 mm 1.4 „Opera“ ? (At least this is the lens which would get my vote . . .)


----------



## langdonb (Dec 28, 2018)

Surprised that the Sigma Sport 500mm f4 was not on anyone's list. I have been following first hand reviews and the opinions are that it is on par with Canon 500mm II lens. I plan to buy one while in South Africa next month at a $1000. discount against US prices.


----------



## mb66energy (Dec 28, 2018)

I have none of these lenses and maybe will never buy one but I voted for the Tamron 17-35mm f/2.8-4. A more or less boring lens but: It is a lens designed to be usable by low footprint, low weight and sensible price. Additionally I like the fact that they designed it to have f/2.8 @ 17mm. While I am no fan of variable aperture lenses I think in this case it is helpful for night scenes and wide aperture for thin DOF isn't that important for (ultra)wides.


----------



## Chaitanya (Dec 28, 2018)

langdonb said:


> Surprised that the Sigma Sport 500mm f4 was not on anyone's list. I have been following first hand reviews and the opinions are that it is on par with Canon 500mm II lens. I plan to buy one while in South Africa next month at a $1000. discount against US prices.


That lens was announced in Sept. 2016 and came to market few months later in same year. All the lenses listed for poll were launched in 2018.


----------



## RunAndGun (Dec 28, 2018)

Sigma 105mm f/1.4. I'm still trying to get my hands on the cine version(105 T1.5) to demo from my dealer, as I'm seriously considering adding this lens. It just speaks to me as a great interview lens.

And from what I've heard and read, Sigma actually created the cine version first and the still version is derived from it. Tokina also has a version, but to my knowledge, it has yet to hit the market, even though they were both announced at about the same time.


----------



## Ozarker (Dec 29, 2018)

Chaitanya said:


> Considering there have a lot of good MF glass that was released this year, you should do a poll for manual focus lenses as well. There were quite a few good releases from Venus-Laowa , Irix and others.


Can't you start a poll?


----------

